# After Facebook



## a_majoor (21 May 2012)

I obviously use anti social media, but it drives me insane to see people logging onto Facebook at work; especially given the total lack of privacy and respect that the company shows its users, not to mention stupid OPSEC and PERSEC tricks. Even as Facebook is making its much hyped IPO ($100 million despite the lack of monetization on the platform?), people are starting to look beyond Facebook.

Here are some social media apps that might take social media to the next level (and don't worry, I'm not partaking on these either):

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/05/social-networking-apps/



> *7 Social Networking Apps for When Facebook Jumps the Shark*
> 
> By Christina Bonnington
> Email Author
> ...


----------



## gt102 (21 May 2012)

Gotta crawl out of the duct work every once and a while...  

I'd love to see Facebook crash and burn - It's a bloated POS that allows stupidity to run rampant while worthy content is stifled. In saying that it's something that is going to be around for a long time; It has become the social network standard. I love virtually every feature of G+ but it suffers a grand failure... No one I know uses it. Everyone has become too comfortable with Facebook and it's nestled into the hearts of people that can't care to move on just like the Internet Explorer fanbase.

I'll cut my rambling short. That's my stance on all of this.


----------



## Sythen (21 May 2012)

Reading this made me think of an article I read the other day. Basically outlines a lot of good reasons Facebook isn't going anywhere.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/17/tech/social-media/facebook-gallaga/index.html?hpt=hp_bn11

Though I hate Facebook, I still use it on a fairly regular basis simply because there is no better way to keep in contact with some people. I really don't need to hear from people on  day to day basis, or keep up with their every move and thought.. But its nice to get an email that someone has posted a message in one of the closed groups I am in on Facebook every so often.


----------



## a_majoor (23 May 2012)

My daughter complained about using Facebook for a similar reason, many of the people in school simply do not have email accounts and this is the only means of communication outside of texting. (oddly, no one seems to use the voice transmission functions on cell phones anymore). She is well aware of some of the pitfalls of Facebook, including internet stalkers, scam artists and the fact that Facebook simply has no respect for the rights of the user.

This isn't the only system with hidden (or not so hidden) threats to the user, Apple's Siri program isn't the benign digital assistant advertised either:

http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/05/ibm-bans-siri/



> *IBM Outlaws Siri, Worried She Has Loose Lips*
> By Robert McMillanEmail Author May 22, 2012 |  7:01 pm |  Categories: Security, Software as a Service
> 
> Siri doesn't work on IBM's internal networks. (Image: Flickr/Photo Giddy)
> ...


----------



## Dkeh (24 May 2012)

I use Facebook simply because it is the most convenient way to get ahold of people, period. Whatever I put up there, I assume everyone can see it, from the Government, to the Queen, to my mother. If one of those people would not approve, it doesn't go on Facebook. 

Along with the privacy rights... something has always confused me. If you have nothing to hide, why do you care if people know everything about you? I'm not asking to be patronizing, I am asking because I have never heard a good explanation, other than "I don't like big brother looking at everything I do".


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (24 May 2012)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Gotta crawl out of the duct work every once and a while...
> 
> I'd love to see Facebook crash and burn - It's a bloated POS that allows stupidity to run rampant while worthy content is stifled. In saying that it's something that is going to be around for a long time; It has become the social network standard. I love virtually every feature of G+ but it suffers a grand failure... No one I know uses it. Everyone has become too comfortable with Facebook and it's nestled into the hearts of people that can't care to move on just like the Internet Explorer fanbase.
> 
> I'll cut my rambling short. That's my stance on all of this.



I entirely concur. I recently went so far as to unfriend everyone on my fakebook. I just couldn't stand the minute drivel that folks post when they feel they don't have enough to write an email. In point of fact, I only maintain my facebook account for the sole reason of playing AfghanOPs.
Strange, but true.

Though, it must be said, that Google + is catching on. Slow, but sure. I particularly enjoy the video hangout option. Far better usability & audio/video quality than Skype.


----------



## Journeyman (24 May 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> ...oddly, no one seems to use the voice transmission functions on cell phones anymore....


...unless they're driving....or loudly when they're standing in a check-out line.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...unless they're driving....or loudly when they're standing in a check-out line.



You forgot in restaurants, right at the table next to you......   :


----------



## cupper (24 May 2012)

What I find amazing is that they will even text each other while they are in the same room. :


----------



## a_majoor (25 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> Along with the privacy rights... something has always confused me. If you have nothing to hide, why do you care if people know everything about you? I'm not asking to be patronizing, I am asking because I have never heard a good explanation, other than "I don't like big brother looking at everything I do".



You might change your mind at some point about what you posted. You might even think that deleting your posts will erase the offending item, only to discover Facebook put it back up on your page when they rolled out the timeline feature. There is nothing in the EULA to prevent them from doing this at any time, without any notice or warning to you.

More menacing, your information is out there where people can compile that information for such purposes as identity theft, or noxious marketing schemes (the actual reason for the IPO, incidentally; the only marketable asset Facebook has is detailed records of your behaviour to develop marketing profiles). Military members should also be aware that massive database files of Facebook postings can and do exist, and can be "mined" by search engine programs to develop PERSEC and OPSEC information by aggregating millions of snippets of information.


----------



## Dkeh (25 May 2012)

I am well aware of these issues, however it is not just Facebook. Everyone leads a life that has been digatalized theses days- felonies, tickets, address, phone numbers, relatives. Everything is right there at your fingertips, if you know where to look. 

EULA's are another matter entirely. As a gamer, they outrage me. As a customer, they infuriate me. In the end, I buy it / use it anyways. 

PERSEC and OPSEC are definitely valid points. It then comes down to the individual soldier to use their brain, judgement, and foresight when they post something. Perhaps we will see a case of a soldier eventually getting tried because of a breach of OPSEC, which will set a precedent, and remind people that they need to be careful what they post. On a personal side, I consider whatever I post to be eternal- would I be ashamed if my grandchildren saw everything I have ever posted, 60 years down the road?


----------



## bridges (29 May 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> More menacing, your information is out there where people can compile that information for such purposes as identity theft, or noxious marketing schemes (the actual reason for the IPO, incidentally; the only marketable asset Facebook has is detailed records of your behaviour to develop marketing profiles). Military members should also be aware that massive database files of Facebook postings can and do exist, and can be "mined" by search engine programs to develop PERSEC and OPSEC information by aggregating millions of snippets of information.



Although presumably the same would apply to postings on this site as well.  Maybe not in terms of marketing, but in terms of PERSEC and OPSEC, and the entire thing being subject to the Patriot Act - which, admittedly, I understand very little of.  Fortunately the founding philosophies of the folks running the sites are worlds apart.   

I use Facebook for keeping in touch with people, and with certain causes I care about - that's it.  I look forward to new social media sites ascending, but would be skeptical of any claims that they'll be different.  I'd like to see a non-profit site added to the mix, just for something different.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Jun 2012)

Well the title of this thread may be precient indeed....

http://moneymorning.com/facebook-stock-is-worth-7-50-a-share-at-best/



> *Facebook Stock is Worth $7.50 a Share at Best*
> 
> June 4, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (15 Jun 2012)

Long article which explains the scale and scope of the information Facebook collects on users. Since Facebook has yet to monetize all this information for itself, the possibility exists they will simply bundle it and sell it to all comers. You, of course, have no say on how your information will be used....

http://www.technologyreview.com/featured-story/428150/what-facebook-knows/?a=f


----------



## a_majoor (26 Jun 2012)

Once again Facebook simply imposes its wants on their users. The attached article shows how you can undo the default setting and input your own email address back in:

http://business.financialpost.com/2012/06/25/facebook-changes-all-default-email-addresses-to-facebook-com-without-asking/



> *Facebook changes default email addresses to @facebook.com without asking*
> Kevin Smith, Business Insider  Jun 25, 2012 – 3:43 PM ET | Last Updated: Jun 25, 2012 4:18 PM ET
> 
> Facebook has changed users primary email addresses listed in their profiles from the ones they selected to @facebook.com emails.
> ...


----------



## bridges (26 Jun 2012)

Helpful - thanks, Thucydides.   As always, people use FB at their peril.  I'm busy devising/reviving other ways to keep in touch with far-away friends & family, in the event FB gets too obnoxious to handle.  It's almost there now.


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jun 2012)

Well Facebook certainly has the potential to change the Internet; just not the way anyone expected:

http://www.technologyreview.com/news/427972/the-facebook-fallacy/



> *The Facebook Fallacy*
> 
> For all its valuation, the social network is just another ad-supported site. Without an earth-changing idea, it will collapse and take down the Web.
> 
> ...


----------



## KanD (5 Jul 2012)

Facebook invests in Asia Pacific Gateway underwater internet cable
Article link



> *Facebook invests in Asia Pacific Gateway underwater internet cable*
> _5 July 2012_
> 
> Facebook has invested in a 10,000km (6,214 mile) Asian undersea cable project. The Asia Pacific Gateway (APG) is designed to improve internet speeds for citizens and businesses in the region. The cable will run directly from Malaysia to South Korea and Japan, with links branching off to other countries. Facebook said the move would support efforts to boost membership in what was already one of its fastest growing markets.
> ...


----------



## cupper (5 Jul 2012)

Looks like Nemo will soon have his own Facebook Page. ;D


----------



## BadgerTrapper (7 Jul 2012)

In regards to the Facebook changing Email thing, they did it to me. Just figured it out after reading Thucydides article. Any one else receive the change?


----------



## a_majoor (18 Aug 2012)

Since so much of our lives is becoming digitized (despite the _obvious_ benefits clay tablets  ), it is well worth thinking about how to harden our digital assets. This service offers one way (local backups, UPS systems to allow your home PC a graceful shut down, Internet anonymizers and using a "clean" computer dedicated to tasks like banking and used for no other purpose are others). Interesting concept:

http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/08/backupify_yes_you_should_back_up_your_gmail_facebook_and_twitter_accounts_here_s_how_to_do_it_.single.html



> *You Should Back Up Your Gmail, Facebook, and Twitter Accounts
> Here’s how.*
> By Farhad Manjoo|Posted Friday, Aug. 17, 2012, at 6:08 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (22 Aug 2012)

I love the Oatmeal. The "what happens when Microsoft buys SKYPE and Facebook integrates it" cost me a keyboard....

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/state_web_summer


----------



## Stevenhh (22 Aug 2012)

Porn Machine?
I cracked up at that one.


----------



## bridges (22 Aug 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I love the Oatmeal. The "what happens when Microsoft buys SKYPE and Facebook integrates it" cost me a keyboard....
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/state_web_summer



Some good stuff there!  I could have done without the idea of the "best" of Pauly Shore, though.   

Re. Backupify, I can't decide if it's a brilliant idea, or laughable illustration of how our society has gone nuts evolved.  Maybe both.  Sounds worth checking into, either way.   

As an aside, I wish it didn't look like it rhymes with "stupify".


----------



## a_majoor (19 Sep 2012)

Financially, mac and cheese outdoes Facebook. Not sure if this heralds the end of time or not....

http://www.wired.com/business/2012/09/annies-mac-n-cheese-facebook/



> *Why Mac ‘n’ Cheese Is a Smarter Investment Than Facebook*
> 
> By Marcus Wohlsen
> Email Author
> ...


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Sep 2012)

I'm no investor, but it seems pretty simplistic to me that the original shareholders will not open shares to the public until it has plateaued and there is no more significant profits to be gained.  Once that happens they sell in order to share the risk, which they were clearly smart in doing. 

I guess the next plan for insider traders is to let them drop, buy them back for significantly cheaper than they sold them, introduce the next great thing, and watch them climb to the next plateau, only to be sold again to the next bunch of suckers.


----------



## a_majoor (19 Sep 2012)

But the investors will just eat the Mac'n'cheese.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## a_majoor (19 Oct 2012)

Version 2.0 of this will have your laptop or tablet deliver an electric shock when you log into these sites. Army.ca is productive time, however....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/9616910/Man-slapped-when-he-looks-at-Facebook-to-increase-productivity.html



> *Man slapped when he looks at Facebook 'to increase productivity'*
> A computer programmer claims he increased his productivity at work by hiring a woman to slap him every time she catches him looking at Facebook.
> 
> Man slapped when he looks at Facebook 'to increase productivity' Photo: Alamy
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (13 Jan 2013)

A web developer in Canada is working on Web 3.0. Not sure I am clear on the benefits of this (but then again, most of what I actually do on computers or the Internet could be handled by mid 90's vintage machines anyway). Something to keep an eye on:

http://business.financialpost.com/2013/01/13/prince-of-pop-up-picks-canada-to-build-the-next-web/



> *Prince of Pop-up picks Canada to build the next Web*
> 
> Rick Spence | Jan 13, 2013 7:00 AM ET | Last Updated: Jan 11, 2013 2:35 PM ET
> More from Rick Spence | @rickspence
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (26 Jan 2013)

Google is up to something, although what exactly is not clear at this time. If they are experimenting with alternatives to conventional cellular service (especially in conjunction with the Android OS and their own suite of services), then what may be under wraps is a much more powerful version of a smartphone or tablet. IF it is a useful screen size like some of the Galaxy phones, that will be very good for people like me who find an iPhone screen hard to read:

http://www.technologyreview.com/view/510341/googles-private-cell-phone-network/



> *Google’s Private Cell Phone Network*
> 
> A small cell network over the company’s HQ could herald new competition for established carriers.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jan 2013)

OOPs. I'm sure there are furious investor calls happening right about now.....

http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/01/this-is-how-much-facebook-made-per-user-last-month-2-pennies/272708/



> *This Is How Much Facebook Made Per User Last Month: 2 Pennies*
> By Alexis C. Madrigal
> 
> Jan 30 2013, 5:12 PM ET6
> ...


----------



## cupper (17 Feb 2013)

*Half of Facebook parents joined to spy on kids?*
*You think half those adults on Facebook are there because they love Facebook? No, no. These are merely parents engaged in covert operations.
*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57569806-71/half-of-facebook-parents-joined-to-spy-on-kids/



> I had always imagined that adults entered the world of Facebook because they wanted to re-enact their teenage years, find a new lover, or "connect" with long-lost relatives whom they never really liked.
> 
> Yet a new piece of research has proved mind-altering.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (1 Aug 2013)

Why indeed? Facebook and social media in general meet the ultimate disintermediation:

http://www.technologyreview.com/news/517356/if-facebook-can-profit-from-your-data-why-cant-you/



> I*f Facebook Can Profit from Your Data, Why Can’t You?*
> Reputation.com says it’s ready to unveil a place where people can offer personal information to marketers in return for discounts and other perks.
> 
> By Tom Simonite on July 30, 2013
> ...


----------



## Cbbmtt (2 Aug 2013)

I have family across the world and honestly it's the best method to keep up to date with my family. Some of the games on there are fun, I won't deny that it's fun beating your friends at bejeweled to pass some time in the morning with your morning coffee.

There are more negatives than I can count, but I'm going to list a few that I find;

1. People wanting to be your friend because you went to school with them. You didn't talk to them in the 5 years of high school, why the F#$% would I want you to see pictures of my life?
2. People that use their phones in public while hanging out with other people to check their facecrack.
3. People posting pictures on their facebook of me at a party getting hammered????????? That's just stupid.
4. People not getting jobs because of facebook profiles.
5. People having fights with each other over message boards.
6. My mother spending money on fake play chips for a gambling game where you can't win money playing poker on a facebook app.........


----------



## Duckman54 (2 Aug 2013)

Way back in the day, when this whole Facebook thing was pretty new, I created an account... What the heck, right?  After about 6-8 weeks of, as Cbbmtt said, seeing people I hadn't spoken to or even thought about for the past 10 years, the novelty wore off in a big way. 

"Delete Account"
Are you sure?

Where's the "Hell-Yeah!!" button?!?

... That was about 5 years ago, and I've never looked back. 

'Greg.

(B'sides, already got my Milnet account history dogging my brand-new Air Force career! Lol)


----------



## a_majoor (2 Aug 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I have family across the world and honestly it's the best method to keep up to date with my family. Some of the games on there are fun, I won't deny that it's fun beating your friends at bejeweled to pass some time in the morning with your morning coffee.
> 
> There are more negatives than I can count, but I'm going to list a few that I find;
> 
> ...



And that just _other users_ being abusive. Now consider the masses of personal data FaceBook has collected on you, and are manipulating, selling and sharing without your knowledge or consent. Knowing the NSA (and dufusus like Edward Snowdon) have access to _all _you data makes you feel safer, right?


----------



## a_majoor (21 Dec 2013)

The future is just creepy. I think the best defense might be a personal EMP weapon for women to zap creeps like this and fry their iPhones and Google Glasses. Now to write the business plan.....

http://www.dailydot.com/technology/infinity-augmented-reality-glasses-creep/



> *Pick-up artistry in the age of Google Glass*
> 
> By Audra Schroeder on December 19, 2013 Email
> If Google Glass weren’t already annoying people before even being released, there are several competitors on the horizon. Back in August, the ominously-named NYC-based company Infinity Augmented Reality released a “concept” video that explained why their product would run circles around ol’ Google Glass:
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (23 Dec 2013)

Well, more on the behaviour of Facebook vis a vi their users. Isn't it nice to know you exist to be someone else's cash cow?

http://www.wired.com/business/2007/12/zuckerberg-cave/



> *Zuckerberg Caves In, Lets Facebook Users Turn Off Beacon*
> BY BETSY SCHIFFMAN12.05.0712:26 PM
> 
> After weeks of hand wrangling, Facebook has finally granted users the option of turning off Beacon, a controversial new advertising platform that notifies Facebook users’ friends of purchases they may have made on various external sites.
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (15 Apr 2014)

While not Facebook itself, it is very similar to what these companies are doing in the background. The idea that my personal information is available to total strangers is creepy enough, the reaction of people when it happens to them up close and personal rather than through something like targeted advertising on your Gmail page should be interesting. Spearing a person to the ground and screaming"_What else do you know?_" sounds like a perfectly justifiable and logical response to me....

http://arstechnica.com/staff/2014/04/when-the-restaurant-you-googled-googles-you-back/



> *When the restaurant you Googled Googles you back*
> It's not the thought that counts; unexpected in-person customization feels icky.
> 
> by Casey Johnston - Apr 13 2014, 5:11pm EDT
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jun 2014)

While entirely predictable, it is also unsettling that they attempted to do large scale manipulations like this. Imagine if they were to try this in the context of an election? (and of course shutting off people's ability to receive messages, news feeds etc. based on an arbitrary whim or set of criterion has a name already: *Censorship*. One can imagine other scenarios where Facebook or other social media site manipulates the data the user sees IOT create some sort of desired outcome (but possibly not one desired by you):

http://boingboing.net/2014/06/30/facebooks-massive-psychology.html



> *Facebook's massive psychology experiment likely illegal*
> Cory Doctorow at 6:18 am Mon, Jun 30, 2014
> 
> Please read our Terms of Service, Privacy Policy, and Community Guidelines. Except where indicated, Boing Boing is licensed under a Creative Commons License permitting non-commercial sharing with attribution
> ...


----------



## Transporter (30 Jun 2014)

We need a wholesale switch back to Myspace


----------



## a_majoor (26 Oct 2014)

One of the few useful services the Internet offers is under threat:

http://www.computerworld.com/article/2838775/why-google-wants-to-replace-gmail.html



> *Why Google wants to replace Gmail*
> Gmail represents a dying class of products that, like Google Reader, puts control in the hands of users, not signal-harvesting algorithms.
> 
> By Mike Elgan  FOLLOW
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (5 Nov 2014)

I have no doubt that Canadian carriers like Telus, Rogers and Bell are also experimenting with something like this. Any savvy super geeks out there know how to defeat this threat to privacy?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/verizon-atandt-tracking-their-users-with-super-cookies/2014/11/03/7bbbf382-6395-11e4-bb14-4cfea1e742d5_story.html



> *Verizon, AT&T tracking their users with ‘supercookies’*
> 
> By Craig Timberg November 3 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Nov 2014)

I have family spread all over as well and friends, Facebook is a great way to keep tabs on them and it reminds me about birthdays, which has been the bane of my life to remember.


----------



## a_majoor (6 Nov 2014)

I certainly have no objection to services which allow you to remember and connect to people. My solution is calendaring software and email, but YMMV.

The primary reason to object to Facebook and other social and psudo social media is the ability to agregate your data and use it to spy on you and manipulate or attempt to manipulate you without your knowledge or consent. Sometimes it creates funny situations (once in Petawawa, I started watching Bollywood movies for something to do. After I looked up a few things on Google to understand what I was watching, targetted ads for Indian food, sarees and dating Indian women started appearing in the sidebar of by gmail inbox). Sometimes it creates true areas fo concern (the founder of Facebook is famous for his open fiscal and personal support for the Democrat party. Facebook did illegal experiments in manipulating the opinions of users. Put the two together and you now have the ability to manipulate a large fraction of the population for the benefit of one political party; outside of normal campaign laws and regulations).

I would certainly like either the ability of the user to control the information being collected and used, or (an exception of my usual preference) tight regulatory controls over the collection and use of user data by Social Media sites.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Nov 2014)

those creep glasses might have a problem, some site profiles I have listed myself as a 85 year old black lesbian in a wheelchair. People may put in "telltales" that will allow you to gauge where someone is getting info.

All in all I don't mind FB making some money off of me, it's an exchange of services basically. I have seen some people consider social media as a "right" but it is a business and it has lots of associated costs to keep it running.


----------



## a_majoor (10 Nov 2014)

As long as the business you are dealing with is ethical and transparent, then you should have no issues.

Sadly, many of these sites have the morals of fly by night used car dealers. You get what you pay for.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2014)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> .... once in Petawawa, I started watching Bollywood movies for something to do. After I looked up a few things on Google to understand what I was watching, targetted ads for Indian food, sarees and dating Indian women started appearing in the sidebar of by gmail inbox) ....


One solution to the specific problem of search engines saving your info:  duckduckgo.com, "The search engine that doesn't track you".


----------



## a_majoor (23 Feb 2015)

Even computer manufacturers are in the act now; Leveno has installed malware on their new computers, and other similar malware now exists to crack the secure layer of internet transactions (HTTPS). So far I have not seen a countermeasure or antivirus solution, hopefully this is coming soon (as well as hardened software that instantiates the secure layer on the Internet to begin with):

http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/ssl-busting-code-that-threatened-lenovo-users-found-in-a-dozen-more-apps/



> *SSL-busting code that threatened Lenovo users found in a dozen more apps*
> "What all these applications have in common is that they make people less secure."
> 
> by Dan Goodin - Feb 22, 2015 3:45pm EST
> ...



Well that was quick: a way to clear Superfish from your PC:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/security/a14194/how-do-i-delete-superfish-lenovo/



> How To Clear Your Lenovo Computer of Superfish Adware
> Lenovo has been installing a dangerous piece of software that makes its machines vulnerable to hackers. Find out if your computer has it and how to delete it.
> By Rachel Z. Arndt
> 130
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (20 Feb 2016)

Twitter becomes an Orwellian operation modelled after the "Ministry of Truth". How sad that so many people see 1984 as a how to guide rather than a warning:

https://reason.com/blog/2016/02/20/did-twitters-orwellian-trust-and-safety



> *Did Twitter's Orwellian 'Trust and Safety' Council Get Robert Stacy McCain Banned?*
> Prominent GamerGate figure clashed with council member Anita Sarkeesian. Now he's gone.
> Robby Soave|Feb. 20, 2016 1:00 pm
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (23 Feb 2016)

Fighting back against Twitter's Orwellian approach to business. As the author says, Twitter is a private company and can do as they like, but *we* are also people with agency, and can take steps of our own:

http://www.professorbainbridge.com/professorbainbridgecom/2016/02/using-twitters-own-risk-factor-analysis-to-force-it-to-respect-viewpoint-diversity.html



> Using @Twitter's own risk factor analysis to force it to respect viewpoint diversity
> 
> As mentioned in an earlier post, many conservatives (including yours truly) are increasingly concerned by Twitter's lack of respect for viewpoint diversity and silencing of center-right and right of center voices. Of course, as a private company, Twitter is free to engage in any sort of non-invidious discrimination it chooses. As consumers, however, we are free to fight back.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (30 May 2017)

A look at how deeply Facebook has penetrated the Internet. How this affects you, or how it will affect you downstream as all this personal information is collected in one (possibly insecure) place is yet to be explored:

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-39947942



> *How Facebook's tentacles reach further than you think*
> By Joe Miller
> Business reporter
> 26 May 2017
> ...


----------

